# Awesome story: Adopted retired Military Working Dog



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Just wanted to share this video.

Soldier Adopts Dog That Saved His Life | DogTube

Sorry! I tried to embed it but couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Ascastlat (Sep 17, 2014)

Hilarious videos i saw out here


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

The video about the retired military dog did work for me. It took a minute or two, but did come up. Very touching story.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> Just wanted to share this video.
> 
> Soldier Adopts Dog That Saved His Life | DogTube
> 
> Sorry! I tried to embed it but couldn't get it to work.


Awwwwww..... Wiping tears here...

Susan


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

have to respect these guys!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I heard him say that the military was referring to the dogs as "excess equipment???" I thought they stopped doing that crap after vietnam?? 

But beautiful story and I'm glad he was able to get his dog back!


----------

